# Hotel jobs



## WallpaperPaint man (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm curious. I have a job opportunity in a ballroom of a hotel in Los Angeles. The ceilings are 13 feet and the paper is commercial FBV 54 in. Straight walls but with a chair rail at 34 in. Total sq ft is 3750. How much is a good price per yard?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

